# Hook Snell



## AtlantaKing

Instead of threadjacking justinfisch01's "To Crimp or Not to Crimp" thread, I though I'd start my own. I just wanted to put some pics up on how I go about "reverse snelling" a hook for a fishfinder rig, keeping the hook leader short. In this series of pictures, I'm using a 150 lb-test swivel, 100 lb-test line and an 8/0 Eagle Claw octopus circle hook. Enjoy.  

Start by tying a piece of leader material with the knot of your choice to the swivel. Tighten and trim the tag end. Cut the standing end about 10" long. 









Insert the long end through the eye of the hook, pulling the knot all the way to the end of the eye. Depending on how long you want the hook leader to be, leave appropriate amounts of line between the eye of the hook and the swivel. I’d leave about 3” of line between the hook eye and the swivel if I want the hook leader to be 4” long. Experiment to see how it turns out. 









Another view of the line inserted into the hook eye.









Then, place the hook on the side of the tip of the tool, not in the “channel”.









Notice that there’s a shallow “forked” area at the very tip that the line pulls to. 









Pull down and wrap the standing line around the shank and the tip of the tool, wrapping towards the eye of the hook. Note the relation of the hook, the tool, my thumb and forefinger and the standing end. 









Another view.









Now, grab the tag end and insert it through the loops that are held open by the channel of the tool so that it “finishes” off the snell. 









Grab the tag end with pliers and hold the swivel with your thumb while still holding onto the tool.









Pull hard and fast while holding onto both the tool and the swivel. Note, in this picture, I’ve dropped the tool because I’ve already pulled the knot off of the tip. 









At this point, the knot is tied, but still a bit loose and at the middle of the shank. Slide it to the eye. 









Grab the tag end with pliers again and cinch the knot down. Trim tag end to about 1/8”. 









This shows the length of the finished rig. 









Hope you guys find this helpful. :fishing:


----------



## surfchunker

*tool*

what kind of tool is that and where does a body get one and what is the knot You used on the swivel ... schweet looking rig


----------



## fingersandclaws

CT,

Do you use lotion with aloe? Or did you use a hand model for those pics?  

I vote for this to go in the "Bible" section.


----------



## AL_N_VB

surfchunker said:


> what kind of tool is that and where does a body get one and what is the knot You used on the swivel ... schweet looking rig


that's a cheatin' nail knot tiein' tool...ya can find [email protected] yer local tackle shops,,,usually found in the fly fishin side...

They got (2) sizes..small and large..I got the small one.

AK- great step by step w/pics....will try that on tha next batch of Owner hooks....I guess I learnt backwards..I do the snell on tha hook 1st and then nail knot to the swivel (that's where I control the legth of the leader).....I keep my swivel to hook length's to less than 1 1/4"..yer method....ya can prolly get it it to less than an inch.thanks!


----------



## chris storrs

i do the same as AtlantaKing and can get it down to 1/2 an inch..,but usually keep it around 3/4-1..i dont use a tool tho


----------



## Newsjeff

Nserch4Drum said:


> ..I got the small one.


Yeah, that's what Shooter told me.  

Great pics and info, AK. Very nice indeed.

Yep, them Tie-Fast tools are the bomb. Lots of guys I fish with use them - even though most won't admit it. Check out the guys at LIP in the Fall. Those sneaky bastages sure do like to keep that tool on the D-L. 

I keep both the Tie-Fast clipper and small tie tool on a lanyard around my neck every time I fish. I keep the larger one in my tackle bag for snelling bigger hooks. The Magnum tool will allow you to fit the hook in the channel on the snell. 

Again, great post.


----------



## Digger

I have both sizes of the Tie-Fast they are great. I will probably buy a few more so I can have one in each bag. But for large hooks I still Tye a Quick Snell and a Surgeons Loop no swivel, since I usually have a coast lock swivel on the shock. I relieze a swivel straight to the shock would be shorter.


----------



## Newsjeff

By the way, I've been using two wraps around the swivel before tying the nail knot. I dunno if it helps, but it makes me feel better. I also leave the tag end a little longer than AK does on the snell. I feel like there's a little room for slippage with a slightly longer tag. 

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> By the way, I've been using two wraps around the swivel before tying the nail knot. I dunno if it helps, but it makes me feel better.
> Just my 2 cent.


ditto-wrapping it twice around tha swivel- prior to nailin it.....

Didn't Bill @ the LIP show you that tip?


----------



## Newsjeff

Nserch4Drum said:


> ditto-wrapping it twice around tha swivel- prior to nailin it.....
> 
> Didn't Bill @ the LIP show you that tip?


Nope, I think it was Harris???


----------



## AtlantaKing

Two wraps on the swivel on these.  









Oops, I guess I let slip the secret of the LIP regulars...I guess I can't show my face there ever! Luckily, only my hand is in the picture, so if I put a glove on, I'll be ok   

BTW, snelling backwards can be done with no tool if you know how to snell. I tie the swivel on first with a uni or trilene knot, and then tie the hook on.

ETA: Yul, the lotion keeps my hands nice and soft, which keeps the ladies happy!


----------



## Digger

NS4D he showed it to me. Even though I still do it my way.


----------



## Digger

Here is a pic of one I just pulled off a rod and I can tye it much shorter.


----------



## Digger

Oh that is a 5/0 Diachii.


----------



## jettypark28

*Why*

so short of a leader to hook?? I get the same nice shell using a uni knot on the hook, and i burn the end a little. Just to make me feel better I like to keep my leaders long, even when i am using livebait on a three way. One will be 24in and the other 12in, and they never tangle up....Is short leaders a northern thing?? cause i don't remember doing that when i fish in NY and Conn.....:fishing:


----------



## Cdog

jettypark28 said:


> so short of a leader to hook?? I get the same nice shell using a uni knot on the hook, and i burn the end a little. Just to make me feel better I like to keep my leaders long, even when i am using livebait on a three way. One will be 24in and the other 12in, and they never tangle up....Is short leaders a northern thing?? cause i don't remember doing that when i fish in NY and Conn.....:fishing:


Its for casting distance when drum fishing. A 2" leader will fly alot farther than a 24" leader.


----------



## jettypark28

*Oh!!*

i learn something all the time, might have to try it. I guess drums dont care about seeing the swivel, that one reason we use long leader. So the fish won't see, and when they rub the line with their body...Like our Snooks do now here. I will have to try next time, i am in the surf...Thanks again for the infor.....oh and those i are pictures, do more knots!!!


----------



## Fishman

I snell the hook first with a standard snell knot. Then Ill tie a uni knot to the swivel leaving the appropriate length of line to make the length between the hook and swivel.


----------



## barty b

This has caused a great realization for me. I can't believe somthing so simple has gone unnoticed through all my research. This 2" or less leader thing with the weight on the shockleader line. Makes so much sense for casting. I am officially changing my castable shark rigs from pully clip down style to this, 14/0 eagle claw circle, 2" 150lb sevenstrand steel leader, 250lb swivel crimped to 4' of 150lb steel, weight, 250lb swivel,80lb mono shockleader. casting 4-6oz and large 6-10" live mullet or chunk baits. BTW the rod is a RS 1569 and a magged squidder 140L. Where I fish for sharks it is not really required to cast more thn 30-60 yards. I was doing it last year with the Seeker CSU120 and a 525 mag spooled with 25lb big game and 80lb shockleader using SUB's "big ass pully rig". I just couldn't really more than 40 yards due to the light rod. 5oz and a live 8" mullet is a lot to chuck with that setup.

BTW I say AK's thread starter needs to go in the Bible


----------



## Big Worm

I am the same way. I snell first without the tool. then tie on the swivel. Guess I will need to gets me another new toy. Or another new tool.


----------



## Drumdum

*Atlantic King..*

Great pic and illustration of the nailknot in action.. IMO,the best knot to connect when using large diameter mono.. Chris Storrs,I remember telling you a while back,that I had always snelled hook first,then tied the swivel last to obtain a short leader size.. I told you at that point,I had never seen it done the other way effectively...I stand corrected with that set of pics..Nice job,Atlantic King...


----------



## Ryan Y

*I use my fingers.*

I started to post this the other day but I just sent it to a guy via email...But here is a couple.

I use the blue ink from a sharpie to give a better idea of the line travel in the knots. It makes the line clearer for pictures. Cut a slit in a permanent marker and run your line through it.




























Finished


----------



## hengstthomas

*gamakatsu assist hooks*

Ever tried these..
http://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_assisthook.htm


----------



## AL_N_VB

hengstthomas said:


> Ever tried these..
> http://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_assisthook.htm


its a whole lot cheaper if ya TYO [tie yer own]


----------



## surfchunker

*Lb test*

What lb test do you guys use to tie these short rigs ........ I tried it with 100 mono and 8/0 Gami and it was tuff .... snell on hook and uni on the swivel ... then tried it with 60 Calcutta Mono ... bit easier but still a little long ... 5-6" ... don't have any Flouro at the moment ...


----------



## Ryan Y

*depending on when and where*

I usually use 60 to 80 lb test here in SENC. Unless the big sharks are around in the late summer and fall. then switch up to 100 lb for snell 300 lb for crimping.

In Hattie! 100 lb test. I don't have to much trouble snelling the 100. Practice and patience.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Here's a 10/0 Eagle Claw E2004L tied with 100lb mono to a 150lb swivel.


----------



## longcast

If you are snelling just a piece of line to the hook(no swivel attached yet) don't pass the line through the eye of the hook. Snell the hook on only the hook shank, pull it tight. After the snell is pulled tight, then pass the end through the hook eye. Some (not all) hook eyes can snag a bur on the line when you pull the snell tight through the hook eye.


----------

